# How do you set your custom heat transfer pricing to customers [excel spreadsheet inside]



## TaylorTees

How does everyone set their pricing... do you have only one set pricing and everyone gets the same price.. ex.. $14.95 for each shirt.. no matter who .. no matter what... Or.. Do you have a price for 1 shirt and someone getting 12+ shirts has a different price... 

I'm not completely dumb.. (i think lol) - I realize you must take into account the cost of the materials used.. ex.. shirt, transfer/vinyl, labor etc.. But.. I guess what I'm asking.. Is How much do you generally charge for different senarios.. Do you have some sort of pricing list you go by for Regular Shirt, Shirts with Pockets, Long sleeves, Sweats, Etc.. Or do you really determine and decide by customer?? I guess what I'm looking for is some sort of structured pricing list already done, so that I can see what I should be along the lines of.. I mean.. I think I saw someone sells custom shirts for as low as 4$ each.. ... Others have stated - $14.99 - 19.99 etc... 

We have customers who want just 1-5 shirts and we have customers that need 50 - We havent really been marketing ourselves too much since the begining - more of word of mouth - but would like to be able to advertise - and bring in more business but just not sure what we should be charging for different types of customers or if all should be treated the same weither its 5 shirts or 500.. =) We dont want to loose customers because of high prices, however we dont want to short ourselves - as I'm sure everyone feels the same way.

Thank you for any input - You can reply here or email [email protected] if you have your list in excel etc - that you want to share with us.

Ambrelee
Taylor Tees


----------



## John S

*Re: Pricing*

A couple things to think about when you are setting your prices.

What does it really cost to make the shirt. 
Don't forget all the overhead expenses. Look at your stack of bills for a list.

What is the perceived value of the shirt. 
What are the customers willing to pay? Some people are just cheap, don't listen to them. Would they pay $14.95?, $19.95, $24.95? Is there something special about the shirt that will make it worth more?

Keep it simple, the customer won't buy what they can't understand.
If you price every single shirt with a unique price, the customer's brain will shut down and they won't be able to make a decision. Group your shirts into prices that make sense. (2XL add $2, 3XL add $3)

I'll post more details later, I've got to run.


----------



## TaylorTees

*Re: Pricing*

Thank you John!! I will take all of this into account and try to come up with something =) 

Another question brewing.. is artwork... If say.. a bank wants 25 shirts.. I can see charging an Art replication fee of say.. $25 - since they do not have it on a disk to just hand me.. but.. If its someone who just wants 1 shirt custom made for themselves.. to me.. charging the $25 plus 14.95 for the shirt.. will people really pay that?? If its just someones picture printed on the transfer and then pressed on the shirt.. thats easy.. so I can see not charing the $25 - but it being part of the "cost" to make the shirt.. but if someone actually has nothing just says.. this is what I want.. do it.. lol What is really going to happen in that situation.. some people I can see saying sure whatever it takes - I just want the shirt in my hands.. other people I can see going What?!? I can go look somewhere else etc.. I know you can't please everyone all the time - I just want to be fair to the company and our customers =) 

Ambrelee
Taylor Tees


----------



## John S

*Re: Pricing*

Should you charge for artwork? YES!

With screen printing customers I give them a choice. You bring in 'camera ready art' and no extra charge to the package.

If you want me to create simple lettering, I will do it for $25. If there is a logo or graphics, I charge $40 an hour. (We sell them one hour to get them started, then call them when I get a chance to determine how many hours will be needed for the design).

Some people are to cheap to spend the $25 and they bring me trash they created with a Microsoft word 'special effect'.

Others are happy to pay someone else to do the work, they just want the shirts. They end up with nice shirts. (IMHO) I often send them two or three choices in a pdf to choose from.

You can roll basic art into the price of the shirt, but it works well to let the customer choose what works best for them. 

Do not be afraid to charge the customer for added value. 

On one up custom shirts, use the setup fee as an upgrade tool. "Buy five (or 10) shirts and get the setup free". I sell a photo transfer on my T for $19.99, that includes up to five words on or around the photo, (not to exceed 8.5"x11") Get 2 or more of the same photo for $17.99 each.
In my market, people light up when they hear how low the price is. Perceived value is higher $20. I guess the price will go up to $24.95 next year.


----------



## The Boston Joka

*Re: Pricing*

Thank you very much, that was much needed information
Thanks Rich


----------



## JoshEllsworth

*Re: Pricing*

I put together a custom pricing grid in excel where you can plug in different variables to calculate a finished price. If anyone is interested they can PM me an email address. Its for heat transfer vinyl only.


----------



## JoshEllsworth

*Re: Pricing*

This is all fairly new to me but I attempted to put the pricing chart here for those interested. Password to unlock the excel protection is my username "joshellsworth" all lower case


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Pricing*

Thanks Josh, I've uploaded the excel doc to this post as well


----------



## Twinge

*Re: Pricing*



John S said:


> What does it really cost to make the shirt.
> Don't forget all the overhead expenses. Look at your stack of bills for a list.


Aye, never forget that a shirt costs more than just the shirt + transfer; there is also time pressing/printing, electricity, time spent ordering supplies, rent, possibly insurance, and more.



John S said:


> What is the perceived value of the shirt.
> What are the customers willing to pay? Some people are just cheap, don't listen to them. Would they pay $14.95?, $19.95, $24.95? Is there something special about the shirt that will make it worth more?


It's amazing how much the percieved value of a nicely decorated or original shirt can vary too. We recently did a little survey, and the results varied from a "would pay" value of about $4 all the way up to about $25. Standard rates for good original shirt designs is usually around $16-18; you may or may not want to try and charge extra for purely custom one-offs. This also may vary depending on if you're doing vinyl or heat transfer, etc.

If I remember to I'll post a little more specific details of the survey after we're done tallying it.  (I'll probably forget to though, honestly...)



John S said:


> Should you charge for artwork? YES!
> 
> If you want me to create simple lettering, I will do it for $25. If there is a logo or graphics, I charge $40 an hour. (We sell them one hour to get them started, then call them when I get a chance to determine how many hours will be needed for the design).


We're focusing more on our own original designs, but have some some custom stuff as well. We won't generally charge to make up some basic text or if it's just a few minor touchups to a decent image they submitted, but if we have to do art beyond that we will charge for it.




John S said:


> I sell a photo transfer on my T for $19.99, that includes up to five words on or around the photo, (not to exceed 8.5"x11") Get 2 or more of the same photo for $17.99 each.
> In my market, people light up when they hear how low the price is. Perceived value is higher $20. I guess the price will go up to $24.95 next year.


Nice! Haven't been able to throughly test the waters yet in this area, but it seems like people are expecting something cheaper in these parts


----------



## jacsma

*Re: Pricing*

Good chart Josh, Thanks.

The question I now have pending on the heatpress forum should have been posted here I suppose. 
I typically sell to individuals. My question is very much the same as Taylortees' question. What about quantity? Where are your price points? 
What's a decent price to a school club for 26 athletic grey sweatshirts with vinyl heatpress on front and back? Price per shirt individually, vs price per shirt selling 26 to one customer, vs. price per same shirt selling 150 to one customer? How do you decide how much to discount as the quantities get larger?

Pam


----------



## murani

*Re: Pricing*



jacsma said:


> Good chart Josh, Thanks.
> 
> The question I now have pending on the heatpress forum should have been posted here I suppose.
> I typically sell to individuals. My question is very much the same as Taylortees' question. What about quantity? Where are your price points?
> What's a decent price to a school club for 26 athletic grey sweatshirts with vinyl heatpress on front and back? Price per shirt individually, vs price per shirt selling 26 to one customer, vs. price per same shirt selling 150 to one customer? How do you decide how much to discount as the quantities get larger?
> 
> Pam


I order alot of material from imprintables warehouse and I was told my cost for spectra cut II is .008 per sq inch and for spectra megatallic it is .016 per sq inch so that is for 1 color designs. I typically charge using standard screenprint sizes like 12 x 12 ($7.50 for sizes s-xl, for 2x I add $2, 3x I add 3x and so forth) and 15 x 15 ($10.00 following the same size pricing as the 12x12 size) for each additional color I also add the cost of material for additional color plus 1.00. This works really well for small qty jobs like 5 to 10 pieces. Anything over 10 pieces and I usually screenprint to do the job. Let me know if you would like me to create a pricing chart you can use.


----------



## jacsma

*Re: Pricing*

so using my current order as an example. 26 sweatshirts with a one color school logo/mascot on the front of each, and a student's name on the back of each. 

The most economical/practical way of doing these would be to order plastisols for the front design, and do the back names in vinyl?


----------



## murani

*Re: Pricing*



jacsma said:


> so using my current order as an example. 26 sweatshirts with a one color school logo/mascot on the front of each, and a student's name on the back of each.
> 
> The most economical/practical way of doing these would be to order plastisols for the front design, and do the back names in vinyl?


How big is the front design for the tshirt? If standard screen print size then I would recommend screenprint front and vinyl cut the names on the back.


----------



## John S

*Re: Pricing*



jacsma said:


> so using my current order as an example. 26 sweatshirts with a one color school logo/mascot on the front of each, and a student's name on the back of each.
> 
> The most economical/practical way of doing these would be to order plastisols for the front design, and do the back names in vinyl?


I would sell 1 color screen printing for about $4 for the front. It would cost me about $2. I don't have to do anything but drop off/ pick up the order at my contractor. 
You should compare contract screen price vs. plastisol + your time.

If you figure in your time/materials, I don't think you could do it yourself for much less than $4. 

It is always good to try a different approach on one job to get a feel for how long, how much it will cost. I don't want to weed a stack of vinyl when I can get someone else to do it all for less money, it frees me up to do more important things like selling the next job.  

The students names are perfect for cut vinyl.


----------



## beyondtees

*Re: Pricing*

Has anyone done a pricing grid like Josh's but for Screen printing. 

I am trying to come up with a price list but it would be easier to just drop in the different variables as they aren't always the same.


----------



## mr8500

*Re: Pricing*

So how the heck is this company doing it? fthwholesale.com/Shirts/index.htm


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Pricing*



mr8500 said:


> So how the heck is this company doing it? fthwholesale.com/Shirts/index.htm


How are they doing what exactly?


----------



## mr8500

*Re: Pricing*



Rodney said:


> How are they doing what exactly?


That kind of pricing?


----------



## Solmu

*Re: Pricing*



mr8500 said:


> That kind of pricing?


I've seen cheaper. I've seen more expensive. Maybe they're buying all their consumables and blanks at better prices than you've seen, so they can maintain the same margin at better prices.


----------



## Eastdsm

*Re: Pricing*

So why would someone buy transfers? Why not just have a company like that make your shirts. Thats cheaper than I can get platisols and a shirt for, at least 2-3 colors. Or are those sublimated?


----------



## jberte

*Re: Pricing*

2 words...........quality control..........and no, they're not sublimated at that price  who knows what happens to those shirts when they're washed and worn  i'd rather know that i'm sending my customers a quality product than have to wonder.........


----------



## Eastdsm

*Re: Pricing*

Agreed. Just made up my custom pricing guide and it seems close or a little higher than your guys when reading around the forums, but there really are no quality shirt places around here. Most of them either take forever or don't do small quantities. I'll do sublimated shirts all day long for $20


----------



## jberte

*Re: Pricing*

at $20 - you betcha i'll fire up the dye sub printer.......for $3??? not so much....


----------



## Twinge

*Re: Pricing*

In addition to quality control, plastisol transfers (comapred to direct screen printing) also gives you more leewayto print on demand. It's difficult to guess what sizes people will want in advance - and expensive to do so, for a start-up. With transfers, you can print them as the orders come in, on the size/color you want, instead of having to plan or guess ahead.

This also means you have less money tied up in printed stock - you could get screwed if nobody wants to buy the shirt you just printed up 100 of. With transfers, you're only out the cost of the transfers themselves - not the cost of the shirt AND the print.


----------



## murani

*Re: Pricing*

Thats so true Twinge. I have recently switched to building a network of small independent stores and sending them a catalogue of my designs and I let it be known that I only do the image in white but they are free to choose what color shirt and size of the shirts. I then place my order for plastisol transfers and get great prices because i'm ordering alot at one time.

My biggest worry is trying to compete with a local store that has been in business alot longer than me. I have the advantage of more creative and better graphic designing but they have the advantage of pre-existing relationships with schools, companies, etc. I have managed to survive and build so far by coming up with my own unique designs and basically selling those and taking my time building relationships with other local organizations.


----------



## martinwoods

*Re: Pricing*



mr8500 said:


> That kind of pricing?


Maybe I am missing something
What kind of prices are you seeing.
I am seeing $19.99 for a shirt.


----------



## jberte

*Re: Pricing*

no - $3.75 at the site he referenced in his post - not linked, but copy & paste: 

fthwholesale.com/Shirts/index.htm


----------



## murani

*Re: Pricing*

apparently if you pay attention to the site setup they probably order all white t's so they can get them at case prices then they don't specify that its screen printing. They are saying use as many colors as you want which means its probably either sublimation ink or some other kind of heat transfer.

I use my local Staples to print out my Tees and I know the cost per page they are charged from Xerox is just 15 cents. So if somebody had a machine like that and bought all their T's at case prices especially white they could probably get a profit margin of double their cost of goods sold at that rate of $3.50.

I am trying to get my hands on a docucolor 12 for just that reason. Combining that with my solution dark transfer paper and my vinul cutter using the registration marks to cut out my designs without the extra backing would create an huge advantage in my city that would prove difficult to overcome from competitors.


----------



## shirtisan

*Re: Pricing*

I've had a lot of retail experience and know that mens and womens t-shirts can go anywhere from $14.95 to $79.00 which is a big difference so I think its a combination of garmet design (how fahsionable you want to be), the qualiity of art work and the message (are people into it or not), and how good you are at marketing. If you are able to that, the sky is the limit Look at Threadless. And, there are many successful business models out there to look at.


----------



## montu

*Re: Pricing*

[email protected]


----------



## mcbrair

*Re: Pricing*

I read that you made your own pricing guide. How do you produce your shirts? Vinyl? Silk Screen? Embroidery? 
We have Vinyl heat transfer designs, and can't seem to find a comprehensive pricing calculator. So, we aren't making any money because people think they can buy things real cheap. Can you help?


----------



## GSpeak

*Re: Pricing*

Hello,

Chart does not download full file and it is not asking for the password. Please send file with password.

Thanks.


----------



## binki

The simple answer is there is no right answer. You need to follow a few rules though. 

Charge the highest price possible. 
Do add-on's for a price. 
Your customers will lie to you (I want a price for 50 shirts and then expect the same price for 10 when the order comes to you)
You need to know your costs and hourly rate that you want ($2000 a day is $500K year, $4000/day is $1M and well, you can figure the rest.)

In then end you need to never stop closing (selling) and upselling. So if your basic on-off is $18 for a mans tshirt with a print then what do you charge for the womens shirt with the same print (hint, more because it will cost you more for the shirt) and then what do you do when you bling it up with glitter or rhinestones (hint, much more). What will you do with uniforms even if they are just t's? (hint, online stores sell a 2 color 2 location gildan 2000 for $25 each plus shipping). Where do you want to mark your space? What will you specialize in? 

Just doing bland t's is ok but there are 100's of folks doing the same thing. Let them bottom fish, go for the bigger market. Sell yourself on quality and special stuff no one else will touch. That will get you the work and allow you to up your prices. 

And yes, we have a standard cost for a one color, one location print on a gildan 2000. We discount for volume.


----------



## GSpeak

Thanks for replying and giving me your insight on pricing. I would still like to have the spreadsheet. Do you have a copy with the password as Josh posted?

Thanks.


----------



## since1794

*Re: Pricing*



Rodney said:


> Thanks Josh, I've uploaded the excel doc to this post as well


Rodney, Can you upload the excel spreadsheet for transfer vinyl pricing again? The link doesn't seem to be working any longer. Thanks.


----------



## fbcwear2012

Hello everyone!
My husband and I are getting ready to start our own t-shirt business. It'll be my designs (someone else draws it) that we will be using a heat press and use (for now) iron-on transfers from our Epson printer. My question is (well really my husband's) how much should we sell them for? Right now the only colors we offer are white, black , & blue and the sizes for now are Large and Extra large (eventually want to do larger sizes and kids clothes). Thanks!
Ana


----------



## since1794

Attached is the one we requested above and is for "vinyl" heat transfers, not specifically iron-on transfers. You can customize it for your particular use, possibly iron on transfers...so it's a start.


----------



## aadel2

*Re: Pricing*



JoshEllsworth said:


> I put together a custom pricing grid in excel where you can plug in different variables to calculate a finished price. If anyone is interested they can PM me an email address. Its for heat transfer vinyl only.


Hi, can i get that excel sheet price formula please i need it.
Thanks.


----------



## since1794

*Re: Pricing*



aadel2 said:


> Hi, can i get that excel sheet price formula please i need it.
> Thanks.


Here you go. I hope it helps and the link works this time.


----------



## aadel2

Thank,
but If I wanted to price only one shirt I am not sure if that will work with this attachment you have sent it to me. Is there any other sp sheet that I can fine out only the price of one shirt ?
let me know please.
thanks,


----------



## aadel2

So, how will you quote one shirt on that case ?
Do you get any spreadsheet ? If you do please attached me that i can use it as well.
Thanks,


----------



## tshirtgirl214

not sure if you could use this but check out this calculator,it quotes screen printing, heat transfers and vinyl names and numbers.
you can see it at Make Money Screen Printing 4 Profits - YouTube


----------



## ladyfly

*Re: Pricing*



JoshEllsworth said:


> I put together a custom pricing grid in excel where you can plug in different variables to calculate a finished price. If anyone is interested they can PM me an email address. Its for heat transfer vinyl only.


Hi Josh can you send me the pricing grid please? My email is [email protected]

Thank You
Cheryl


----------



## Cmatsoff

If at all possible to still get the file for the heat transfer vinyl pricing guide (none of the links are working) I would appreciate it!
[email protected]


----------



## RNBCUSTOMS

fbcwear2012 said:


> Hello everyone!
> My husband and I are getting ready to start our own t-shirt business. It'll be my designs (someone else draws it) that we will be using a heat press and use (for now) iron-on transfers from our Epson printer. My question is (well really my husband's) how much should we sell them for? Right now the only colors we offer are white, black , & blue and the sizes for now are Large and Extra large (eventually want to do larger sizes and kids clothes). Thanks!
> Ana


Have to figure out your ink costs. In general I price it out same as I would regular vinyl. $1 per inch. $1 to press it. $5 for the shirt. My shirts cost me 1.80 to 2.50 depending on current sale. Transfer paper cost me $1 each so max cost is $3.50 a shirt. Using a full page I'll charge right around $16 for a finished shirt with no problems. If price is an issue for a customer I will discount it down to $12. I may be priced a little high but I prefer not to use transfers.


----------



## CMedina

None if the files worked. Can someone email it to me? Thanks 

[email protected]


----------



## Cmatsoff

I'm waiting to see if anyone answers as well! Please!!
[email protected]


----------



## DosOkies

I WOULD ALSO LIKE THE CHART EMAILED TO ME PLEASE! It would help me out IMMENSELY!!! [email protected]


----------



## enejoe001

I would also like to receive the price sheet. Thank you very much! [email protected]


----------



## islasigns

kindly email me also the xcel file as I am unable to 0pen the links posted, [email protected] thanks


----------



## jdracer

I would also like to get the file
[email protected]


----------



## emilybirmingham

*Re: Pricing*

[email protected]


----------



## finesstang

I would like the excel file as well if it's still available.


Thanks


----------



## 77hippiechild

I too would love to have that spreadsheet if possible. [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## Flix Gifts

And I too would love to get a copy of the spreadsheet please:
[email protected]


www.TshirtWonderland.co.uk
www.TeeCake.co.uk


----------



## dhearn

Me too please!
[email protected]


----------



## bronxdesign

I would like the file as well, [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## rashaunny

Yowzers, t-shirtforums does not keep files for long  Don't want to beg but if anyone is sharing a nice spreadsheet they have sweated over could I be added to that bcc field as well? 

With kind regard, 
Ryan


----------



## rashaunny

rashaunny said:


> Yowzers, t-shirtforums does not keep files for long  Don't want to beg but if anyone is sharing a nice spreadsheet they have sweated over could I be added to that bcc field as well?
> 
> With kind regard,
> Ryan


Oops forgot my email, [email protected]


----------



## BossLadyKia

I would love to have an Excel worksheet to for Heat Press printing, please and I will be your very best friend.  
I am just starting a t-shirt heat press printing biz and it is not an easy process. I am also trying to finish my cash flow report if anyone could help me with that as well. Hugs!


----------



## BossLadyKia

BossLadyKia said:


> I would love to have an Excel worksheet to for Heat Press printing, please and I will be your very best friend.
> I am just starting a t-shirt heat press printing biz and it is not an easy process. I am also trying to finish my cash flow report if anyone could help me with that as well. Hugs!


My email address is [email protected]


----------



## SilverTigerMedia

I would like a copy please. My email is [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## southpaw52

Better late than never. it would be great if I could get a copy as well. 
Email [email protected]
Thank you

Mike


----------



## 3lrtees

*Re: Pricing*

[email protected] i would like that file


----------



## tracy9809

*Re: Pricing*

I am interested in what you do with the excel program for pricing. [email protected]


----------



## disizlapeste

i would also be interested ..send email to [email protected]


----------



## montu

*Re: Pricing*

[email protected]


----------



## petecrisp

[email protected]. please.


----------



## montu

Hi josh can you send me the excel worksheet? Thanks [email protected]


----------



## montu

Hi Rodney can you send me the excel sheet for pricing heat transfer jobs


----------



## sethw1980

I would like the excel sheet please

[email protected]

thank you


----------



## ryanb4614

Can someone post the file or upload it somewhere I would like to get a hold of this also.


----------



## Leggs4Daze

I too would like the file [email protected]


----------



## BadReligion

Hi, I would also be interested ..please send email to [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## mrsroycom

Oh MY!!!! I would love a copy of the spreadsheet!

[email protected]

Thanks!!!


----------



## tshirtgirl214

We only give dicounts on heat transfers if your getting more than 24 pcs. The cost of ink and paper it so much. You basically need a quoting solution when screen printing. My sheet had the option to add heat transfers and vinyl not really for that. I ve seen people post free sheets for vinyl quoting somwhere here


----------



## gamemamma

*Re: Pricing*

Hi Josh,
Could you share your excel spreadsheet for charging for transfer vinyl custom tee?
I a lot of times they want a 2 or three color graphic. That is when I really get confused.


----------



## Lucky7Matt

If anyone who has it wouldn't mind I would like to check it out.

[email protected]


----------



## GSpeak

Hello, I would like a copy. [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## ceaves

Just getting into printing transfers, would love to look at the xls file.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## JNKDESIGNS

I would also like a copy [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## treela13

*Re: Pricing*

Hi Josh 

I cant open it.


----------



## treela13

*Re: Pricing*

Opps
Here is my email. [email protected]

thanks


----------



## KoolKatzPrint

Was anyone able to get the worksheet? I would love to see it too. [email protected]


----------



## lisoca05

*Re: Pricing*

May I please get a copy too [email protected] thanks!


----------



## lisoca05

since1794 said:


> Attached is the one we requested above and is for "vinyl" heat transfers, not specifically iron-on transfers. You can customize it for your particular use, possibly iron on transfers...so it's a start.


the link does not work. Can someone please update the link. A lot would benefit from it.

Thanks


----------



## PressWear

Please share people lol I would love it too!!!

[email protected]


thanks!


----------



## AlterEgoJanez

Hi. Can you please send it to me too? [email protected] 
Thanx


----------



## GraphicsSolution

can i please get a copy too. [email protected]


----------



## selanac

Aren't we see how much we can charge, not how low we can charge. 

I'm saying, we're not the big guys so we need to be fare so we can make a living too.


----------



## BidsMaven

Working with a spreadsheet can be really time consuming for creating customer quotes. I'd like to invite you to take a look at our software. You can download a free 30 day trial. Within our software, the feature for pricing D2G can actually be used for pricing heat press. We're affordable and there's no monthly fee or cost for customer support. The website is FastAccurateBids.com - Estimating Software for Screen Printing, Embroidery, and Other Apparel Decoration.


----------



## Ynkfan1

The excel pricing sheet by Josh Ellsworth was offered 8 years ago...


----------



## jpscuztomapparel

Can someone send me a copy of the price listing. I am new to this and don't have a clue what to charge to where I am not overcharging. Also can anyone tell me what they charge for a Gildan sweatshirt with glitter design on front and name and number on back. Made one for my wife and now people want to order them? [email protected]


----------



## fergsworld7

Me too. Super late. [email protected]


----------



## TWELVEANDTWO

[email protected]l.com


----------



## Desaree

*Re: Pricing*

Im not able to open the link for the price calculator.


----------



## kheebl

Could I get the file also. [email protected]


----------



## josepenacolon

Can someone repost the file if you have it available?

Thanks!!


----------



## Desaree

I ended up creating my own in Excel just a little formula to plug numbers in and get price with different markup options, if anyone wants it. Thanks


----------



## josepenacolon

@Desaree I just sent you a PM. Please share. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Qminati

anything current or even old still available? i would greatly appreciate a copy. [email protected]


----------



## 2smalltowngirls

*Re: Pricing*

I am interested in seeing your custom pricing list in excel. My email is [email protected]. Thank you!!!


----------



## antunRC

please can someone send a custom pricing list to me? [email protected]


----------



## Antz Printing

hi guys

just wondering if i am able to get the calculator please too my email is:

[email protected]

thanks guys


----------



## buenonacho

Looking for someone with a professional t-shirt press to press vintage iron-ons from the 60s 70s and 80s to our t-shirts. We will supply both and pay the shipping back and forth. Please email [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## techstarprinting

Hello, I know this was posted a long time ago, but is there any way I can use that pricing chart? I clicked the links but they don't work.


----------



## BidsMaven

If you really want to work with a spreadsheet, here's a link to the spreadsheet we used to use. 

Free Screen Printing Pricing Spreadsheet - FastAccurateBids.com


----------



## Camuflach

Can someone send me a copy of the price listing or the excel pricing sheet thanks.. [email protected]


----------



## kblack

I just found these links on line and this might help you with the Vinyl pricing

Vinyl Calculator

Vinyl Calculator


----------



## jannieb97

*Re: Pricing*



since1794 said:


> Here you go. I hope it helps and the link works this time.


I cannot get the link to work. Is this still available?

thanks Jannie


----------



## jannieb97

If you are willing to share your spreadsheet I would really appreciate it. I am trying to come up with a matrix to just get the pricing sheet consistant


----------



## jannieb97

[email protected]


----------



## sewuniqueink

*Re: Pricing*

can you please send me the excel spreadsheet for pricing? My email is [email protected].

Thank you,
Kimberly Lacy


----------



## justicesmom2012

*Re: Pricing*

@Desaree is there any way I can get your spreadsheet? My email is [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## Tammy214

*Re: Pricing*

I realize that this thread is old I was trying to download the pricing that is in this thread but it comes up as error is there another place I can get this?


----------



## MrRose76

*Re: Pricing*

Yes if someone would please send me the file as well, my email address is [email protected]


----------



## kabay88

*Re: Pricing*



JoshEllsworth said:


> I put together a custom pricing grid in excel where you can plug in different variables to calculate a finished price. If anyone is interested they can PM me an email address. Its for heat transfer vinyl only.


Can you please email me this excel sheet? [email protected]


----------



## kabay88

Can you email me this excel sheet? [email protected]


----------



## thesuntoucherX

Is it too late to hop on this thread. I am trying to find pricing also. Newbie here. 

Email [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## sxepride

Great information here. following


----------



## APerfectPaisley

*Re: Pricing*

Can I get a copy of the excel spreadsheet sent to my email address please. THANK YOU!
[email protected]


----------



## ShirtWorksAthens

*Re: Pricing*



JoshEllsworth said:


> I put together a custom pricing grid in excel where you can plug in different variables to calculate a finished price. If anyone is interested they can PM me an email address. Its for heat transfer vinyl only.


Hi Josh! Do you still have the dark heat transfer program? Thank you in advance~ kathy


----------



## formyfamily

*Re: Pricing*



ShirtWorksAthens said:


> Hi Josh! Do you still have the dark heat transfer program? Thank you in advance~ kathy


Did anyone ever get the heat transfer program? If so can someone email it to me? [email protected]


----------



## formyfamily

Desaree said:


> I ended up creating my own in Excel just a little formula to plug numbers in and get price with different markup options, if anyone wants it. Thanks



Could you send me the Excel spreadsheet please? 
[email protected]

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## LQP

I'm sorry but it's alarming so many people seek this spreadsheet?! How can one get into business not understanding how to cost things? Create your own spreadsheet or hire someone who understands formulas. Everyone's business will run differently. Good luck..


----------



## formyfamily

LQP said:


> I'm sorry but it's alarming so many people seek this spreadsheet?! How can one get into business not understanding how to cost things? Create your own spreadsheet or hire someone who understands formulas. Everyone's business will run differently. Good luck..


This Thread has been up since 2006 or so and now some one wants to come in here and troll people that has done nothing but try to better themselves and their business. Your irrlevant comments are not welcome in this forum. You have no idea what REASON any one has for posting or asking a question. You ask "How can one get into business not understanding how to cost things?", thats why this post was created. So people can get an understanding. Stop JUDGING and worry about your own business. Why were you even in this thread anyway if your so much better than everyone.

PS
I was warned about posting in this forum because of people like the one that posted these comments. Its a shame.


----------



## STPG Press

Formyfamily:

This place can be, and is, a huge source of knowledge. The fact that so many people here that are in the same business as everone else, yet willing to give up a little secret here, a little secret there with a potential competitor is unheard of in other forums.

Yet, you with your 3 post history dares to come in here and lay down some creed of how we're supposed to act when all we're doing is saying the truth without all the happy sugar coating you were expecting? How dare you.

For the record, LQP makes a very relevant statement. Everybody wants the book of secrets. They want to start their shirt business, knowing nothing other than they think they can buy a heat press, a printer, and off they go... but, hrmmm what to charge, eh?

So they come back here and essentially want someone here to start up their company for them; inventory issues, pricing, why don't my shirts hold up, and a slew of other things that they should have thought of before becoming an "apparel decorator".

So, why don't you step back, knock on the door again, and try not to make your 3rd post sound like you're entitled. We all will be glad to welcome you here, but you got to do a little better than that.


----------



## splathead

STPG Press said:


> Formyfamily:
> 
> This place can be, and is, a huge source of knowledge. The fact that so many people here that are in the same business as everone else, yet willing to give up a little secret here, a little secret there with a potential competitor is unheard of in other forums.
> 
> Yet, you with your 3 post history dares to come in here and lay down some creed of how we're supposed to act when all we're doing is saying the truth without all the happy sugar coating you were expecting? How dare you.
> 
> For the record, LQP makes a very relevant statement. Everybody wants the book of secrets. They want to start their shirt business, knowing nothing other than they think they can buy a heat press, a printer, and off they go... but, hrmmm what to charge, eh?
> 
> So they come back here and essentially want someone here to start up their company for them; inventory issues, pricing, why don't my shirts hold up, and a slew of other things that they should have thought of before becoming an "apparel decorator".
> 
> So, why don't you step back, knock on the door again, and try not to make your 3rd post sound like you're entitled. We all will be glad to welcome you here, but you got to do a little better than that.


Not sure why the criticism on Formyfamily. They are 100% correct. 

This forum is intended for folks who want to learn things and folks who want to share knowledge. If you're neither, which apparently LQP is, then why are you here?


----------



## formyfamily

I WILL not sir. FACT: There are pricing charts and calculators all over the internet as well as videos for knowledge. FACT: I don't remember directing the post towards you...hmm sounds personal on your behalf. Your judgement doesn't surprise me but glad you could come to the rescue. I didn't see any STATEMENT of that nature posted anywhere else in this thread until now but I appreciate you and your snappy come back. Don't believe I ever said I was entitled to anything, that is your assumption. GOD BLESS SIR


----------



## STPG Press

Cheers. Have a great day.


----------



## splathead

LQP said:


> I'm sorry but it's alarming so many people seek this spreadsheet?! How can one get into business not understanding how to cost things? Create your own spreadsheet or hire someone who understands formulas. Everyone's business will run differently. Good luck..


Seriously? Using your logic:

1. How can one be in business without knowing "if generic toner causes any issues vs original OKI toners?" http://www.t-shirtforums.com/laser-heat-transfer-paper/t268569-6.html#post3927489

2. It's alarming so many people seek "alternative mug press options". http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t745369.html#post3927409

Do your own toner comparisons and try out various mug presses yourself or hire someone to do it for you. How would you like it if someone gave you this advice?


----------



## LQP

You guys need to chill. I'm curious to learn whatever I can. Yes I came into this thread hoping to learn something like on the other threads. Don't come to me with nonsense about being polite and helping people out. This whole thread is about people with low post history asking for an excel formula that will help them be in business. Asking the difficult question wasn't to necessarily troll, it was to engage and ask how and why would you get into business and invest in some expensive equipment without knowing how to calculate your own costs.

The worst is most people (and I checked) have no other activity on the forum besides this thread whereby I am here trying to learn and hoping someone will respond to my questions. But if I make a comment like I did above suddenly responses either way come flooding through. It makes me wonder. But anyway, I'm not into getting all upset and internet fighting so forgive me for all the nerves I've touched.


----------



## splathead

LQP said:


> This whole thread is about people with low post history asking for an excel formula that will help them be in business.
> 
> whereby I am here trying to learn and hoping someone will respond to my questions. But if I make a comment like I did above suddenly responses either way come flooding through. It makes me wonder. But anyway, I'm not into getting all upset and internet fighting so forgive me for all the nerves I've touched.


Speaking of low count post histories, you haven't been here long enough to know, but this is a friendly, helpful forum. People are mainly here to learn. Not just people just getting into the business, but veterans too. 

I see a post from someone with a low post count asking for a spreadsheet to help calculate quotes and I assume it's someone just getting into the business looking to learn. You see what, idiots?



> Asking the difficult question wasn't to necessarily troll, it was to engage and ask how and why would you get into business and invest in some expensive equipment without knowing how to calculate your own costs....The worst is most people (and I checked) have no other activity on the forum besides this thread.


you're assuming folks are already in the business and have expensive equipment from reading a couple of posts that mention nothing about that?



> whereby I am here trying to learn and hoping someone will respond to my questions.


The people asking for a copy of the spreadsheet are trying to learn too. Why is that so hard for you to understand? Even if they've been in business forever and have the most expensive equipment available, and already have a killer spreadsheet that are already using, is it so wrong to see what others are doing to see if they improve their already awesome system?


----------



## LQP

splathead said:


> Speaking of low count post histories, you haven't been here long enough to know, but this is a friendly, helpful forum. People are mainly here to learn. Not just people just getting into the business, but veterans too.
> 
> I see a post from someone with a low post count asking for a spreadsheet to help calculate quotes and I assume it's someone just getting into the business looking to learn. You see what, idiots?
> 
> you're assuming folks are already in the business and have expensive equipment from reading a couple of posts that mention nothing about that?
> 
> The people asking for a copy of the spreadsheet are trying to learn too. Why is that so hard for you to understand? Even if they've been in business forever and have the most expensive equipment available, and already have a killer spreadsheet that are already using, is it so wrong to see what others are doing to see if they improve their already awesome system?


Joe, I'm not going to argue with you.

I said what I said in utter disbelief. Not actually looking to start a fight and very happy to gain my post count here.

Thanks for your opinions and I hope we will get an opportunity to have a friendly conversation another day.


----------



## formyfamily

I agree LQP, My apologies. Nothing but Peace and Love.


----------



## LQP

formyfamily said:


> I agree LQP, My apologies. Nothing but Peace and Love.


Thank you and to you too


----------



## Kirabella

Hi guys! I'm new at this, having a hard time calculating costs. Tried the links on here but not working, can someone send me the excel sheet please. [email protected] thanks!


----------



## somgapparel

Can I get a copy of the excel spreadsheet sent to my email address please. THANK YOU!

[email protected]


----------



## tmgraphics13

Hey guys I'm also having a hard time opening the excel file, can you send it to my email? [email protected]


----------



## MidwestGraffix

Hey guys I have been through this thread a few times and I cannot get the excel file to work, can anyone please to me? TIA

[email protected]


----------



## Scuba Steve

Hello New to the industry i already have a calculator but curious what else is out there? Can I get a copy of that as well?
[email protected]


----------



## Danamal125

Hi folks,
I am asking as the most recent person who can't figure out the cost I should be charging for heat transfer pricing, if someone could email me a spread sheet on it so I have an good idea. My email is [email protected]

I am a jack of all trades really not specializing in shirts but I have the option to do them from time to time so I would like to add that to my repertoire.

Thank you kindly,
Danamal


----------



## minntex

If someone still has the pricing spreadsheet available, could you please email it to me at [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## Dfairley

*Re: Pricing*

l would like your price listing. My email is [email protected]
Thank you


----------



## Terrapin Tees

might as well. does anyone have the price list they can share. please?? terrapintees at hotmail dot com. thank you!


----------



## khall883

Hi guys! I'm new at this, having a hard time calculating costs. Tried the links on here but not working, can someone send me the excel sheet please. [email protected] Thank you!!!


----------



## bducas

*Re: Pricing*

can you send me a link or copy of excel pricing thanks [email protected]


----------



## btwice

*Re: Pricing*

I will like the pricelist of vinyl cutter...
My email address is [email protected]

Thanks Bennie


----------



## ssmedia7

Hey Bernie can I get that as well? [email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pippin decals

just wanted to check and see if anyone has a spreadsheet that breaks down just the cost of what it costs YOU to make the design for like HTV and or Vinyl decals non printed?

IF you dont---- I have a free one i put together. Send me an email to [email protected] and i will send you what i have ,and if you have any questions, i will help you out. If you dont have microsoft excel or office for excel sheets etc you can also down load this awesome FREE program from the web called Libreoffice5.4 . It fully replaces Microsoft office and works perfect,,Here is the link to their site also..Download the top link https://www.libreoffice.org/download/download/


----------



## alterationlady

*Re: Pricing*



The Boston Joka said:


> Thank you very much, that was much needed information
> Thanks Rich


Can you please send me that price list that you have for the vinyl heat transfer. [email protected]


----------



## expressionscp

New to heat pressing tshirts! I used to make vinyl signs years ago, and decided to get back into it, and added heat pressing clothing to the mix. Please break down simple pricing of shirts! and what about if I design a logo for their shirts? how do I price that? thank you in advance!!


----------



## expressionscp

Even better is it possible to send me a price sheet to look at? [email protected] Located in Kansas.


----------



## Tarastees

*Re: Pricing*

I tried to download the xls file and it shows it's empty? Price sheet


----------



## pankyg7

*Re: Pricing*

Josh could you send it to me also, I have not been able to download the ones you have posted. [email protected]. If anyone has one for embroidery I would love to have it also.


----------



## megepps

*Re: Pricing*



JoshEllsworth said:


> I put together a custom pricing grid in excel where you can plug in different variables to calculate a finished price. If anyone is interested they can PM me an email address. Its for heat transfer vinyl only.


I would love to have the htv price sheet. [email protected]


----------



## mrubendall

*Re: Pricing*

Can I still get this sent to me.


----------



## MichelleMariani

Hi Josh, are you still offering the pricing spreadsheet? I can calculate costs but I'm lost on the markup for those and then labor. Thank you!


----------



## TeedUp

Ready to wear apparel sold down to the single unit is fairly straightforward in figuring costs and pricing what the market bears.

I do mostly bulk orders. That's where is gets complicated. There is a cost accounting cost side and a microeconomics revenue side

I have a cost calculation spreadsheet that is probably way too complicated for anyone to follow without lengthy explanation (sorry, I am not offering to share it). It is often too complicated for my own taste. (and I developed it - I did complex project cost projections in an earlier life and, and have an accounting degree.)

It captures approximate cost differences in size and color, labor, print methods, quantity, depreciation, overhead.... a lot more of detail rolled in.

Most would find something about it to pick at, criticize, and disagree with. Many variables are going to be very specific to one business and the same model may not work for another.

No doubt I could shortcut and simplify much of it, but that is not my nature.

Various businesses could utilize a fairly wide variety of different cost models and be equally profitable, there is no right model as long as the cost variables are in line with the reality .

Then there is the revenue side: price elasticity, competition... all that stuff, what the market will bear.

In the end it is all projections... guesswork.

The REAL answer is that pricing is as much an art as a science. It must ultimately satisfy both marketing (price) and accounting (costs) to leave you enough in between (profit).


----------



## mdesouza

JoshEllsworth said:


> *Re: Pricing*
> 
> I put together a custom pricing grid in excel where you can plug in different variables to calculate a finished price. If anyone is interested they can PM me an email address. Its for heat transfer vinyl only.


Hi Josh, i know this post was written many years ago but i was wondering if you still have this and if you're still willing to share? i'm new to the business and trying to figure things out myself as well. Thank you very much


----------



## niciz1

JoshEllsworth said:


> *Re: Pricing*
> 
> I put together a custom pricing grid in excel where you can plug in different variables to calculate a finished price. If anyone is interested they can PM me an email address. Its for heat transfer vinyl only.


I am interested in your pricing list [email protected]


----------



## Woodring75

JoshEllsworth said:


> *Re: Pricing*
> 
> I put together a custom pricing grid in excel where you can plug in different variables to calculate a finished price. If anyone is interested they can PM me an email address. Its for heat transfer vinyl only.


I would like to see your pricing guide can you please mail it to me heatherreneewoodring @ gmail. com


----------



## Dc shirt

JoshEllsworth said:


> *Re: Pricing*
> 
> I put together a custom pricing grid in excel where you can plug in different variables to calculate a finished price. If anyone is interested they can PM me an email address. Its for heat transfer vinyl only.


[email protected] can you send me that list?


----------

